# IGH Odd Question



## wrongway (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm almost sure I asked this before, but can't remember. Forgive me. Can I install an IGH (such as a S/A AW) in a bike frame that was made for a dérailleur? Is the IGH more narrow or wider?


----------



## Duchess (Aug 14, 2018)

Depends on the hub and the frame, but a derailleur frame will more likely be wider. Also, if you're talking a steel frame, you can always spread the rear if needed.


----------



## dweenk (Aug 14, 2018)

Most likely OLD is around 90mm as I recall. Not able to measure right now.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 14, 2018)

OLD is 115mm, and axles are 3/8" diam (about 9mm) vs. 11mm on road bikes.

Raleigh tackled this question going in the other direction when they built the first Lenton Grand Prix, c. 1956, 115mm OLD, 3/8" axle slots.
They began with the standard Lenton frame, which was made for SA hub, and they built a 4-cog freewheel hub for it.





(The hardest part was filing that axle spacer to fit the 9mm slots)

When I bought a bare Lenton frame, I had to use Paul freewheel hub with custom axle stubs to fit.



You'll need some kind of shouldered washer, very similar to what's on my bike just above.  You might call Paul Components and ask to talk to their machinist Michael, and he might be able to build the parts for you.


----------

